# CA/CPA vs. CMA



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

hmm hmm tough choice, which designation should I go for? anyone completed these accounting certifications before?

I know CA/CPA is basically auditing, assurance, corporate finance, taxation,

CMA is mostly strategic accounting, management, controlling cash flows, performance measurement, risk management


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

cpa is much more marketable and will ensure you always have a job. The subject matter is boring as hell though.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

CPA gets you the most money/jobs in the US.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> cpa is much more marketable and will ensure you always have a job. The subject matter is boring as hell though.





melissa75 said:


> CPA gets you the most money/jobs in the US.


Hmm true true, CPA has some "fun" areas too like auditing/assurance/forensic accounting (I get to smack companies on their bottoms if their cash flows aren't behaving right lol)

but then CMA seems a bit "funner" with strategy and actually steering the direction of the company with strategic financial analysis

of course, I think both designations roles sometimes bleed into each other...I need to stop over thinking and just pick one arrghhhh


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> Hmm true true, CPA has some "fun" areas too like auditing/assurance/forensic accounting (I get to smack companies on their bottoms if their cash flows aren't behaving right lol)
> 
> but then CMA seems a bit "funner" with strategy and actually steering the direction of the company with strategic financial analysis
> 
> of course, I think both designations roles sometimes bleed into each other...I need to stop over thinking and just pick one arrghhhh


I wouldn't call auditing fun unless you have OCD. Many CPAs do however. Just take enough accounting to sit for the CPA when you graduate. Then you can decide. Which. Many people opt for both.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> I wouldn't call auditing fun unless you have OCD. Many CPAs do however. Just take enough accounting to sit for the CPA when you graduate. Then you can decide. Which. Many people opt for both.


I probably do have OCD (and a host of other problems haha).

Actually I could do both...why not? I'll have the equivalent pre-requisites from one to do the other anyways in the long run. Problem is opportunity cost. Working as a CA auditing is different than working as a CMA managing. That experience you build up is vital on your resume where a balance of qualifications+experience is key to advancing and getting hired


----------

